# Eternal Burst overdrive



## Danbieranowski (Jan 11, 2021)

Wow does this thing sound great! Continuing on my current obsession with overdrive, distortion, and fuzz circuits from the site, this one caught my eye because of its low parts count and great sounding demos of the original online. It functions great as a standalone overdrive on a cleaned up amp, or as a tone knife to help tighten up palm mutes on a high gain amp by rolling the pedal’s drive down. In the video you’ll hear it on a lower gain channel with the drive pushed up more, then I switch over to high gain and pull the drive on the pedal down and it just adds a really nice presence to the palm mutes and articulation, as well as cleaning up low end. Build one! You won’t regret it!


----------



## peccary (Jan 12, 2021)

You are on fire, dude. Cranking these things out. Looks great!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 12, 2021)

peccary said:


> You are on fire, dude. Cranking these things out. Looks great!


It’s certainly a great hobby while we wait out covid restrictions. I bought about 25 boards recently so there’s a bunch more coming!


----------



## peccary (Jan 12, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> It’s certainly a great hobby while we wait out covid restrictions. I bought about 25 boards recently so there’s a bunch more coming!




I don't know why i didn't just bite the bullet and order a couple dozen. I have made two orders and each time my cart started filling up again just a day or two later.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 12, 2021)

peccary said:


> I don't know why i didn't just bite the bullet and order a couple dozen. I have made two orders and each time my cart started filling up again just a day or two later.


I totally understand. I've made two orders in the same day quite a few times lol. Stuff just slips my mind or something comes in stock I've been waiting for.


----------



## BurntFingers (Jan 12, 2021)

The eternity burst is the son of screamer circuit by Jack Orman. Really nice little unit.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 12, 2021)

BurntFingers said:


> The eternity burst is the son of screamer circuit by Jack Orman. Really nice little unit.


Excellent! Thank you for this info.


----------



## phi1 (Jan 12, 2021)

The circuit structure is almost identical to the son of screamer, but there are a few component changes that I expect make it sound noticeably differen. One significant one is the low frequency cutoff (by R2 and C2), which the burst has set at 486Hz instead of SoS 723Hz. Of course clipping diodes are different too.

so yeah it’s not a creative circuit by lovepedal... just commenting for clarity in case the OP is ever interested in an SoS or other TS type pedal, it won’t sound exactly like this one.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 12, 2021)

phi1 said:


> The circuit structure is almost identical to the son of screamer, but there are a few component changes that I expect make it sound noticeably differen. One significant one is the low frequency cutoff (by R2 and C2), which the burst has set at 486Hz instead of SoS 723Hz. Of course clipping diodes are different too.
> 
> so yeah it’s not a creative circuit by lovepedal... just commenting for clarity in case the OP is ever interested in an SoS or other TS type pedal, it won’t sound exactly like this one.


I appreciate this and all the knowledge all you seasoned veterans share with us.


----------



## spi (Jan 18, 2021)

Does this one has a mid-hump like other TS circuits?  
I'm looking for something that sounds somewhat like a Tube-Screamer (but not exactly, since I already have a TS), so I'm curious if this fits the bill.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 18, 2021)

spi said:


> Does this one has a mid-hump like other TS circuits?
> I'm looking for something that sounds somewhat like a Tube-Screamer (but not exactly, since I already have a TS), so I'm curious if this fits the bill.


Check out the video above to see how it sounds. I think it probably sounds closer to a TS than you are looking for.


----------

